# Can't post photos



## bama bbq (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know what the deal is lately, but I've not been able to post photos in the threads I try to answer.  It makes posting not so fun when two or three guys tell you it's worthless without photos.   I've tried to post photos but a "just a moment" message displays...FOREVER.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When it does that I just give up and leave.  Maybe that's the point!


----------



## snowdog71 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry Bama BBQ I am having the same problem probaly cuz i am a computer tard, I cant even post the stupid smiley faces, sad day in smokerville:th_nopicsye3 all my pics and smiley faces come up :biggrin::drool:sausage:Thumbs Down ?, maybe dumber than i thought, when I put the smileys on my thread it comes up computer language, but shows up smiley face, back to the test sight Goodluck Rick


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been having the same problem for a few weeks now.

David

Oh I just have to


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 15, 2013)

I hear ya Snow but I've been a member here for a cpl years and never had a problem until lately.


----------



## snowdog71 (Jul 15, 2013)

It is frustrating for sure, I just checked out your pictures, if all my pictures looked like that I would be mad to, was that smoked pizza and smoked pork in a mirepoix steam bath. I will have to look up those thread's, this site is awesome.:drool


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 16, 2013)

So...no help on posting photos?  ...from any one?!?!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 16, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> So...no help on posting photos? ...from any one?!?!


Yea there is a problem posting pics but they will still post.   After you click to upload the photo go ahead and click "submit" also even before it actually uploads.  There will be a slight delay but they will post.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 16, 2013)

The problem I had was that it would take only one pic per post. Try two, and you get that message.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you not get the Memo about the installation of the new comode diode? Its to keep all the "stuff" off the boards. It was originally supposed to keep just the rednecks out, but then was expanded to cover the great Northwest also.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Bama it has happened to me too.  Not having any issues today.  But there are some days that makes ya want to scream.

Don't know if Huddler is doing updates again or not.

Any better today?

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jul 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bama it has happened to me too.  Not having any issues today.  But there are some days that makes ya want to scream.
> 
> Don't know if Huddler is doing updates again or not.
> 
> ...


Worse today

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

I haven't had any trouble posting Q-view from my office computer or my iPhone 5. Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I have something new here on the home computer.  Bet they have been doing updates.

Kat


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bama it has happened to me too.  Not having any issues today.  But there are some days that makes ya want to scream.
> 
> Don't know if Huddler is doing updates again or not.
> 
> ...


It seems to be working for me now - this is VERY frustrating.  Thank You.













IMG_1699.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Jul 16, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

Spoke too soon, now I can't post pictures from my phone...


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 16, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Spoke too soon, now I can't post pictures from my phone...


There's gotta be a glitch.  I was actually surprised when I could actually post a pic today.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't post pics, qview or change my avatar.  REALLY ANOYING!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> I can't post pics, qview or change my avatar.  REALLY ANOYING!!!!!



What browser are you using?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 28, 2013)

I have windows 7 on the computer and am using google chrome


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> I have windows 7 on the computer and am using google chrome



That's the same set up I use. Have you tried doing it like in this tutorial:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

I noticed you had just posted on a thread about uploading pics but that thread is 5 years old and things have changed.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know what the deal is lately, but I've not been able to post photos in the threads I try to answer.  It makes posting not so fun when two or three guys tell you it's worthless without photos.   I've tried to post photos but a "just a moment" message displays...FOREVER.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When it does that I just give up and leave.  Maybe that's the point!


----------



## snowdog71 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry Bama BBQ I am having the same problem probaly cuz i am a computer tard, I cant even post the stupid smiley faces, sad day in smokerville:th_nopicsye3 all my pics and smiley faces come up :biggrin::drool:sausage:Thumbs Down ?, maybe dumber than i thought, when I put the smileys on my thread it comes up computer language, but shows up smiley face, back to the test sight Goodluck Rick


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have been having the same problem for a few weeks now.

David

Oh I just have to


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 15, 2013)

I hear ya Snow but I've been a member here for a cpl years and never had a problem until lately.


----------



## snowdog71 (Jul 15, 2013)

It is frustrating for sure, I just checked out your pictures, if all my pictures looked like that I would be mad to, was that smoked pizza and smoked pork in a mirepoix steam bath. I will have to look up those thread's, this site is awesome.:drool


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 16, 2013)

So...no help on posting photos?  ...from any one?!?!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 16, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> So...no help on posting photos? ...from any one?!?!


Yea there is a problem posting pics but they will still post.   After you click to upload the photo go ahead and click "submit" also even before it actually uploads.  There will be a slight delay but they will post.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 16, 2013)

The problem I had was that it would take only one pic per post. Try two, and you get that message.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you not get the Memo about the installation of the new comode diode? Its to keep all the "stuff" off the boards. It was originally supposed to keep just the rednecks out, but then was expanded to cover the great Northwest also.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Bama it has happened to me too.  Not having any issues today.  But there are some days that makes ya want to scream.

Don't know if Huddler is doing updates again or not.

Any better today?

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jul 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bama it has happened to me too.  Not having any issues today.  But there are some days that makes ya want to scream.
> 
> Don't know if Huddler is doing updates again or not.
> 
> ...


Worse today

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

I haven't had any trouble posting Q-view from my office computer or my iPhone 5. Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I have something new here on the home computer.  Bet they have been doing updates.

Kat


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bama it has happened to me too.  Not having any issues today.  But there are some days that makes ya want to scream.
> 
> Don't know if Huddler is doing updates again or not.
> 
> ...


It seems to be working for me now - this is VERY frustrating.  Thank You.













IMG_1699.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Jul 16, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

Spoke too soon, now I can't post pictures from my phone...


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 16, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Spoke too soon, now I can't post pictures from my phone...


There's gotta be a glitch.  I was actually surprised when I could actually post a pic today.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't post pics, qview or change my avatar.  REALLY ANOYING!!!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> I can't post pics, qview or change my avatar.  REALLY ANOYING!!!!!



What browser are you using?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 28, 2013)

I have windows 7 on the computer and am using google chrome


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2013)

GaryHibbert said:


> I have windows 7 on the computer and am using google chrome



That's the same set up I use. Have you tried doing it like in this tutorial:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

I noticed you had just posted on a thread about uploading pics but that thread is 5 years old and things have changed.


----------

